
Can we get government out of the copyright enforcement business? - soundsop
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/01/16/aaron-swartz-followup-can-we-get-government-out-of-the-copyright-enforcement-business/
======
jessaustin
So true! Actually I think many more [non-violent] "infractions" should be
civil rather than criminal matters. The classical objection to this is that
then only the wealthy will be protected, but as Greenspun points out only the
wealthy enjoy the protection of our current system. The least they could do is
pay for it themselves.

